

Should we really replicate all of our services? - MPSimmons
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2011/05/should-we-really-replicate-servers/

======
wccrawford
Ever wonder why management sometimes says 'No' when you're trying to protect
their business? This is why.

It's all about money, and always will be.

This is not a surprise to anyone who considers the budget when recommending
hardware and software purchases.

